# Stihl 038 Mag vs 044 vs 046 etc



## winmdl98 (May 29, 2005)

I would like some input to make a more educated quest for my next saw. There is a high probability that the chosen saw will be modified at least moderately.


----------



## NWCS (May 29, 2005)

all depends on what your cutting.. 044 is a great saw but if your packing it around all day to cut small stuff.. you will hate it for that weight factor.. 046 is also a great saw.. but again.. weight factor.. i LOVE my 044 its been though hell and back.. i got it free and heard its been rebuilt about 6 times. pretty busted up.. but doin me good! ive had it about a month or a little more now. also love my 036 pro with 20" bar.. my 044 has a 32" bar and find it a bit down on power.. (its OLD and pretty worn out though!) just about any stihl ending in an even number is a great saw.. even numbers are all heavy duty models, odd numbers are consumer saws (at least currently, some OLD models are diffrent in that fact) back in 2001 i bought a brand new 046 magnum and just loved the power with a 32" bar.. i felt like i could cut anything! and around here in the NW, it would cut like a beast with the full bar burried in softwoods. all that you mentioned are wonderful choices..


----------



## lostone (May 29, 2005)

Looks like the 038Mag is coming in at a pound heavier than the 044, and a few ounces heavier than the 046Mag, So if weight is a factor that may be something to consider. Engine size the 044 is coming in smaller than the 038Mag but just under it, I dont know what the rated hp of the 038Mag is so I cannot compare that part of them. I havent tried to get parts for the 038Mag but it seem fairly easy to get parts for the 044 and the 046Mag from what I have ordered for my 046M and seen people on here talking about getting parts for the 044, so that may play a role in your decision as well. Anyway you go, they are all good sound machines and have a large following in here.


----------



## winmdl98 (May 29, 2005)

You kinda have to laugh, because around the Boy Scout camp here my 18" 026 is the biggest anyone has ever seen in action. I just cleaned up a 32" Maple tree into firewood in about 15 hours by myself, granted it was on the ground when I got there. I'm pretty proud of my little pocket saw, but I know a 25" 044 or bigger saw for the bottom 15 ft would have been way more effective. Thanks dedcow.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (May 29, 2005)

I think lostone summed it up pretty well. Weight should always be a concern for a working, wood saw. Parts availability is another concern. I don't think parts would be as hard to come by for the 038, as would say an 031 or 056, but 044 and 046 (440, 460) parts are still readily available. I've never worked at length with an 038, but I've heard nothing but good about them. I have worked quite a bit with my 440 and 460. All good saws. I think you're on the right track looking at good, proven saws in the first place. You probably can't go wrong.

Jeff


----------



## winmdl98 (May 29, 2005)

Without having any practical experience with a bigger saw, from a specification standpoint, the 046 makes good sense. Thanks lostone.


----------



## winmdl98 (May 29, 2005)

The 044 is starting to look like belly buttons and small block Chevys, everbody has one. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## 1legwoodchopper (May 29, 2005)

*Any will do but I love my 038 Mag.*

winmdl98,
I went through the same debate a few months ago and I went with the 038 Mag over the 044. It is a wonderful saw with a lot of torque. I am, like my name says, a one legged wood chopper. When I cut I probably put more pressure on the saw than others do. As a result I was looking for a really torquey saw that would not bog down if I was using it as a third leg so to speak. Tom Thompson, off of this site, built it for me and shipped it down. It cuts like a champ. I have cut a couple cords of hickory with it so far and could not be happier. I just powers right through. 

As for spare parts. I am sure any would work. The 038 Mag is an older saw than the 044 and 046. There are a lot of aftermarket parts out there for it. Just search the web and you will see that they are easy to come by. A few weeks back there were 5-6 038 Mags on ebay (not that I reccommend buying them this way) but they are there. 

I would talk to Tom. He builds saws and has 044's and 038 Mag's available. He is reasonable and you will get a good saw for the money. He puts in new seals and goes through the saw top to bottom. I love my 038 Mag. If you want his info just email me or use his handle here, thompson1600 I believe. Good luck!

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## winmdl98 (May 29, 2005)

I couldn't tolerate my own self imposed unrest any longer. I landed an 044 with a 20" bar a little bit ago on ebay for $255. Don't know if its a good buy or not. I'm planning on sending it directly to Dean @ Washington Hot Saws. He's already helped me a ton without any reservation. The stock 044 maybe on the bottom compared to 038 Mag or 046(M), but I think it is the lightest weight. With a little magic, Dean talks like stock 066 performance without the weight. I'll probably have to table the 026 project for a while. One, on account of funds, but two, I wouldn't want to be sawless in Nebraska in the middle of tornado season. Like custom Colt 1911's, you just can't get by with just one .45! Thanks Jason.


----------



## NWCS (May 29, 2005)

044 is a rock solid performer.. and with a 20" bar.. ???? near unstoppable!
you WILL be impressed with it after Dean works his magic. i cant wait till he is done with my husky 2100 and my husky 288 gets its new piston. be nice to have 2 wild huskys in the wood again.


----------



## fwf (May 29, 2005)

winmdl98 said:


> ... The stock 044 maybe on the bottom compared to....



Don't read to much into specs. The 044 isn't on the bottom of any list of chainsaws -- one of the best Stihl has ever made. You made a good choice and with it tuned up, it should be all the saw you ever need.


----------



## Al Smith (May 29, 2005)

*Specs 038 Mag/044*

038 Mag,72.2 cc,4.9 Hp.044,70.7 cc,5.2 Hp.My 2 cents,I own an 038 super,and an 042.I have operateted an 038 mag,and an 044.In my opinion the 044 has a tad bit more power than the others,but it is not that much more.It seemed to have a tad more rpms,but cut at about the same speed.Most likely the 038 or the 044 would be a good choice.While I haven't had any problems,the 042 is a known crankcase leaker and parts are getting rather rare.


----------



## lostone (May 29, 2005)

winmdl98, I dont believe you could have gone wrong with any of the choices you put forward, like I said they all have a strong following in here and are all solid performers. I'm sure you will be very happy with the 044.


----------



## winmdl98 (May 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all the valuable input! I look forward to continuing to grow my knowledge and share my experiences. You all have provided a wonderfully positive environment. 

Bill and Winchester


----------

